# Devon C2C Audax



## Dan_h (26 Apr 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else is doing or has done the Devon C2C Audax. It is on the 19th May and as I am visiting my folks in Devon I am using it as an excuse to escape for a few (Many?) hours! I think I will even give it a go fixed, it is not like Devon is hilly or anything!


----------



## Baggy (27 Apr 2012)

It's a new event this year, am hopefully riding with a few friends, probably on the 100k as opposed to the 160k.
The 100k has 1300m of climbing and the 160k 2200m...I'll be taking my triple-equipped bike!
More info here for anyone else interested.


----------



## Dan_h (27 Apr 2012)

Thats cool, I did not know it is a new event this year. I was not entirely serious about it being flat as I lived in Devon for 20 odd years and know that it has the odd hil here and there. I have entered the 160k event so I am expecting a bit of climbing


----------



## Baggy (27 Apr 2012)

Dan_h said:


> I was not entirely serious about it being flat as I lived in Devon for 20 odd years and know that it has the odd hil here and there. I have entered the 160k event so I am expecting a bit of climbing


I didn't take it as being entirely serious, but if you lived here for 20 years you probably got used to the hills, maybe even learned to love them a little bit


----------



## Dan_h (28 Apr 2012)

Cool, maybe I wil see you there, you may be able to spot me... I will have a singlespeed and look a little like the badly dressed cyclist in my avatar pic!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (30 Apr 2012)

I made a decision to get involved in some Audaxing this year and I've been eyeing this one up as a possible first event. Also liking the sound of the Valley of the Rocks in June, but not 100% certain that I'm up to a 200km ride just yet.

Ultimately I want to be able to ride the Kernow & SW 600, but I think I may have to wait a year or so to be up to that!


----------



## Wild Rover (30 Apr 2012)

Hi all - I'm doing the 160k Coast-to-Coast and also the Valley of the Rocks (and the Torplex 200). I've only done 1 x 100k Audax up to now(although I've done a 130k sportive recently, the South Hams Hammer). I'm thus also pretty new to these longer distances - if you see me, please say hello - I'm the short one with the Claud Butler Dalesman sporting a Carradice saddle bag and twin-spot lights!


----------



## Banjo (30 Apr 2012)

Would have done the c to c but am working the 19th. I am doing the Sea and Levels permanent 200 next week with another Audaxer. Its Lyme Regis to Clevedon and back via Glastonbury but were doing it back to front starting in Clevedon (The organizer is happy with that).


----------



## Slowerthanmyshadow (15 May 2012)

All signed up for the 160KM.


----------



## Dan_h (18 May 2012)

Right, all packed and on my way to Devon soon. Hope to see some of you tomorrow!



Wild Rover said:


> Hi all - I'm doing the 160k Coast-to-Coast and also the Valley of the Rocks (and the Torplex 200). I've only done 1 x 100k Audax up to now(although I've done a 130k sportive recently, the South Hams Hammer). I'm thus also pretty new to these longer distances - if you see me, please say hello - I'm the short one with the Claud Butler Dalesman sporting a Carradice saddle bag and twin-spot lights!


 
Cool, I will keep my eyes open and say hi if i see you


----------



## Baggy (19 May 2012)

Thoroughly enjoyed the 100k version of this event, thought it was a really good route - lots of nice views and enough climbing to be interesting but not so much it felt like a chore.

A couple of friends rode the 160k and enjoyed it, hope everyone had a good day out.


----------



## Wild Rover (20 May 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it - I did the 160k (which actually was 181k) and met Dan (see above). A good ride, weather just about perfect but struggled a bit near the end - don't think I ate /drank properly. Hats off to Dan though - he did the entire thing (including some pretty steep hills) on a singlespeed. I couldn't have done that!


----------



## Ian H (20 May 2012)

It's a brand new event this year, so I'm pleased it went well. Roy, the organiser, is a master of laney routes.


----------



## Dan_h (20 May 2012)

Wild Rover said:


> Glad you enjoyed it - I did the 160k (which actually was 181k) and met Dan (see above). A good ride, weather just about perfect but struggled a bit near the end - don't think I ate /drank properly. Hats off to Dan though - he did the entire thing (including some pretty steep hills) on a singlespeed. I couldn't have done that!


 
Thanks! It was good to meet you. I did eventually get to the end. I was very pleased to see that sign showing 1 mile back to Kentisbere though


----------



## Slowerthanmyshadow (20 May 2012)

Dan_h said:


> Thanks! It was good to meet you. I did eventually get to the end. I was very pleased to see that sign showing 1 mile back to Kentisbere though


 
We seemed to pass a few that said that, problem was we had to go to Budleigh first. It was a good route and we were lucky with the weather.


----------



## Dan_h (20 May 2012)

Slowerthanmyshadow said:


> We seemed to pass a few that said that, problem was we had to go to Budleigh first. It was a good route and we were lucky with the weather.


 
I don't know about you but I found going to Budleigh was okay, but that climb out of it... oh man, that was steep on tired legs!


----------

